# Maltese Meetup Today



## Madeline (Dec 7, 2004)

Did it happen? Was it fun? Did MEE suvive her finals?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

HI!! i took a few pics today, i still have to upload them to my computer. all of the dogs did really well. i got there 2 hours before MEE because i was expecting my dogs to act bad....but they were the best dogs there!! lol.

jongee was super adorable!! i told MEE that for the next maltese meetup that we should meet at Three Dog Bakery in Pasadena. 

the only thing that bothered me is that there was this one dog that kept trying to nip at our dogs. and the owners were doing crap about it. 

i gave jongee a couple of pizzle sticks, i hope she liked them!!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i BARELY made it to my last class today Madeline

my teacher (that i really relaly like and respect) has been warning us that if we are late to our final class for Information Graphics class, he would lower one Letter Grade and guess what??

i fell alseep last night coz i havent been getting any sleep for about 3 days and i just laid down last night with jongee coz i was soo cold..and then i woke up and it was BRIGHT OUTSIDE !!
i looked at my clock and yeah..it was 10am, and class starts at 9:30am..

so sad....
i eventually made it to class but i felt soo bad for myself and my teacher..but he was ok about it guess..i'll just have a bad grade..

anywayz, hehehe here are some pics i took today,i didnt take many tho...jongee never stayed still and she was scared the whole time, shes soo shy at first. i thought she'd loosen up later but the whole time, she kept wandering off to the front gate trying to get out of the park, and later she just wanted to be held in my arms the whole time..if i put her on the ground she just kept standing on her 2legs and scratched my knees to be held...

but im sure she'll be better next time coz it takes time for Jongee to open up and be friendly..i guess she still has her shy personality..she gets scared easily esp. if she meets different dogs..but shes ok later, it just takes time for her..

also, omg ! ellie and sprite were soo cute !! they seemed tired tho, but Jongee wouldnt play with them..Gruffi was soo elegant looking !! hes so big but such a little baby esp. when he goes under ppl's legs
















and yes, there was this werid nippy dog that kept nipping, and the owner didnt do much except for the little girl that seemed like the owners daughter..

heres some pics !!









sprite on the left and ellie on the right (am i right??)

shy jongee..her hair was blowing everywhere coz of the wind









handsome Gruffi


















and im not sure who this is...










and yes, we should get together again during the weekend for the second meetup !
its really fun!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Where are pics of you and Cathy? LOL...
Glad you all had a good time!!!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 17 2004, 06:49 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

heeeheee

cathy took the photos of all 3 of us in our arms, but i guess cathy hasnt uploaded them yet

but then, u know what??

Cathy is sooo nice !!! i had a good time with her, and her sister Cynthia is realy nice too !!!









oh yeah, i havent gave the pizzle sticks yet Cathy..i forgot to take it out of my car, its 4:30am right now, i'll go get them now..









did u give ur babies the treats i gave them??


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, you guys that sounds so FUN!







I wish I lived closer, it would be so neat to have a lot of the SM people meet up!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Sprite and Ellie looks different. How did you get them mixed up???

I bet you guys had oodles of fun...Next yr...I might be there. MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

OH! How fun! I'm glad you had a good time!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

hey! that last pic is of sprite. lol. and yes, i have a few pics of us together....i gotta show MEE first to see which one she wants me to post.







and yeah, the dogs were super tired by the time jong-ee came. but i'm not even sure if they would've acted differently...they didnt want to play with the dogs. lol. and cynthia thinks that the dogs felt dirty there. lol. it just sucks because if they have designated potty areas....then the park would be nicer. 

and yes....gruffi loves going between peoples legs. i didnt think he would do it to strangers!!! lol.

and i tried giving them the treats after the park....but they were too tired to eat. lol. they passed out!!

i'll try again today.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

ok, well, gruffi LOVES the treats. and sprite doesnt like anything thats hard....she doenst like working for her food. and ellie doenst feel well right now







she threw up. 

you HAVE to give jongee the pizzle sticks. tell me how she likes them!!


----------



## Madeline (Dec 7, 2004)

Oh I am so jealous -- I thought about you guys all day yesterday while I was chained to my desk. I laugh at Jongee -- when she wanted to turn around and go to the gate -- that is EXACTLY what Tessa used to do when we went to puppy obedience class. She would turn around and try to go back to the car as soon as she saw the other puppies. Very shy at first. She did OK after a while, but definitely is a people dog, not a doggie dog. 

I'm so glad you had fun and even had TREATS. Did you have treats for the humans too??? : )


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Madeline_@Dec 17 2004, 02:12 PM
> *Oh I am so jealous  -- I thought about you guys all day yesterday while I was chained to my desk.  I laugh at Jongee -- when she wanted to turn around and go to the gate -- that is EXACTLY what Tessa used to do when we went to puppy obedience class.  She would turn around and try to go back to the car as soon as she saw the other puppies.  Very shy at first.  She did OK after a while, but definitely is a people dog, not a doggie dog.
> 
> I'm so glad you had fun and even had TREATS.  Did you have treats for the humans too???  : )
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24011*


[/QUOTE]

hahha Tessa is shy too?? jongee always does that, she always turns around and wants to go home...she was soo excited when it was time to get out of the car after the driving, and then when i put her on the ground she heard dogs barking everywhere, and then she got soo scared she immediately stopped and started turning around back to the car..she started sniffing on my car tires too and then she got this black dirt on her face, and it was there the whole day...

anywayz, nope, we didnt have any human treats, but we should for next time !!!

Cathy = jongee LOVED the sticks !! she chewed on it for about 30 min but they were soo long i had to cut it up..what is the ingredient ??

and why did Ellie throw up? is she ok???


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Dec 17 2004, 01:59 PM
> *she chewed on it for about 30 min but they were soo long i had to cut it up..what is the ingredient ??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24022*


[/QUOTE]

Don't ask! trust me you don't want to know. I can tell you this, there is only one ingredient. I would suggest washing your hands after touching the pizzle stick.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Dec 17 2004, 03:12 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't ask! trust me you don't want to know. I can tell you this, there is only one ingredient. I would suggest washing your hands after touching the pizzle stick.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24026
[/B][/QUOTE]


YIKES!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

If you really want to know...Pizzle Sticks


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Dec 17 2004, 03:34 PM
> *If you really want to know...Pizzle Sticks
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24033*


[/QUOTE]


Of course I look







.........ahhhhhh hahahaha GROSS!!!!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu+Dec 17 2004, 02:40 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course I look







.........ahhhhhh hahahaha GROSS!!!!!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24034
[/B][/QUOTE]

Told yah!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

oh great, Bull Penis.......






































i touched and ate a muffin right after i touched the pizzle sticks.....





































i think im gonna throw up now


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Dec 17 2004, 02:42 PM
> *oh great, Bull Penis.......
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Dec 17 2004, 03:44 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...
































<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24037
[/B][/QUOTE]


ahhhhhhhhhhh ahahhahahahaha that is so gross!!!!!!!

Here's my question... who was sitting around one day and thought, my dog really wants a treat.... what about a bulls penis ??? that sounds like such a good idea!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu+Dec 17 2004, 02:47 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


ahhhhhhhhhhh ahahhahahahaha that is so gross!!!!!!!

Here's my question... who was sitting around one day and thought, my dog really wants a treat.... what about a bulls penis ??? that sounds like such a good idea!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24039
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know!

I just like this part:


> _Originally posted by mee_@Dec 17 2004, 01:59 PM
> *she chewed on it for about 30 min but they were soo long i had to cut it up
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24022*


[/QUOTE]

Sorry, I'm really tired and have a very weird sense of humor right now.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Dec 17 2004, 03:50 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I'm really tired and have a very weird sense of humor right now.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24040
[/B][/QUOTE]


hahaha, me too... I am laughing out loud at this topic... I think it is so funny/gross!!! :lol:


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Dec 17 2004, 02:47 PM
> *Here's my question... who was sitting around one day and thought, my dog really wants a treat.... what about a bulls penis ??? that sounds like such a good idea!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

My guess is it is the same people who thought up the pigs' ears and the cows' hoofs! YUCK!!!!


----------



## Madeline (Dec 7, 2004)

MEE - what you described about Jongee being happy to get out of the car and then hearing dogs and wanting to go back to the car...... I guarantee you that Tessa would have done EXACTLY the same thing -- after all, they are twins, no? : ) : ) : )

Are you partying now that finals are over? or are you sleeping all day??


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

WHATEVER!!!!!!!!!

PIZZLE STICKS ARE GOOD!!! i actually go to sleep holding one while sprite's chewing on it. lol. 


its totally obvious that i love my dogs more than you guys...if i dont mind holding bulls penis!!!







:lol:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I'd hate to see the bull that gave up the 11" stick.......


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

theres this store 20 minutes away....that sells 3 foot bully sticks.







im thinking they probably grind up the bulls penis to make bully sticks. 


hopefully they kill them before they make the sticks....that'd be painful


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Dec 17 2004, 10:44 PM
> *The Pizzle Sticks are the #! chew in this house
> 
> 
> ...


*



she chewed on it for about 30 min but they were soo long i had to cut it up

Click to expand...

*hahahahahaha






















Mee will we have to change your name to Lorena Bobbet????????????????????
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24093
[/B][/QUOTE]

yeah great, now im a penis cutter hahahahah

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh yuck !!! :lol:


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

WHAT the







! LOL Makes you wonder what they do with your babies jewels after they get nuetered! Maybe Dizzle sticks for...I dunno, Hamsters or something?


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 18 2004, 10:24 AM
> *WHAT the
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh I am so jealous! I wish somebody lived near me. I would just love to have a playgroup of Maltese doggies. Quincy could use a break from the little spitfire constantly bothering him. Quincy is so gentle and sweet, little Jonas is a monster. It is a good thing Jonas is the small one.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

ok, Cathy sent me the pics today, and i'm uploading all of them~

heheh

from left to right == MEE, jong-ee, Cathy, sprite, ellie

it was a very windy day!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Awwww, I missed out.







I'm glad that you all had fun!!!







mee, I was way off.







You don't look korean.







But you're cute though!








Anyways, I can't wait for the next meetup to get together with you two.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Dec 19 2004, 09:12 AM
> *Awwww, I missed out.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

we're thinking maybe the next meetup should be on the 16th Jan. thats when i come back from korea

its a sunday..

is that fine with u?????

and what?? i dont look korean??? hahaha what do i look like..??














heehee


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Great pictures guys!! And the little white fur babies are soo cute!!









Mee- to me, I can tell that your Korean but I think you might be able to pass as Japanese too! You are like my mom with the darker complexion.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Dark? She looks as light as Kathy! LOL
You guys looked like you had a great time! Maybe all of us from NJ should set a play date! Then again Fantasia hates dogs. She's like jong-ee except she wouldn't "warm up" to the other dogs, she would continue to hide behind me, scratch to get up, run for the gate, and whine if any dog got too close lol. I tried to socialize her but she just doesn't like dogs. I blame it on the neighbor Jack Russell that tried to hump her when she was younger (he was fixed but Fantasia wasn't yet). I think it scared her for life! She was having fun playing with him too until he did that, then it was all down hill from there with EVERY dog lol.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

lol. 


well, i went to petsmart yesterday. and i was hoping that since they were ANGELS at the dogpark---that maybe they'd be good at petsmart. 


i was totaly wrong.

sprite tried attacking a few dogs.







i have no idea how to fix this


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Dec 20 2004, 03:19 AM
> *Great pictures guys!! And the little white fur babies are soo cute!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

ahhh i think i need to post a better pic of me , not a pic of me lookind down to the ground or closing my eyes hahaha

and i really need bright bright bright light so that my skin doesnt look that dark either


----------



## Madeline (Dec 7, 2004)

Wonderful pictures and you are all beeeyoutiful -- for sure. Everytime I see Jongee, I think MEE has kidnapped Tessa.... except for the topknot... I think Jan. 16th would be GREAT. Hope we can do it then. Maybe it won't be windy. Thanks for sharing the stunning pictures !!! : )


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I finally got to see what you look like Mee! No smiles either? What's up with that? I wish I would have known about it...been busy with work, school, and annoying parents of my students. Ok...this is not the vent section!









Looks like you had fun though!  

~Elegant


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

hey!! i can meet january 16th also. where would you guys want to meet? pasadena--three dog bakery

los angeles--griffith park

or a dog friendly beach. 



have any of you heard of a place where we can take our dogs off -leash? cynthia wants a place where we can rent a large area. lol. 


talk to you all later
Cathy


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

yea i'd like to go to a place where you can off-leash the dogs..it'd be nice if they could all run around and have fun...

Jan.16th sounds good to me

whos coming???? i wish MORE ppl could come !!!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

I can't make it on the 16th weekend.







Other Sundays are fine with me.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Well, we can make it another weekend. i know that it would be awesome to get a big group going. im gonna try searching on google or something to find another off-leash area in los angeles.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

We should get together soon since it's like 90 degree here now.







It's SO HOT!!!!!!!!!! I'm sweating my butt off............. so are my poor dogs......


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww man! Peanut and I are sooo jealous!! First of all it's like 15 degrees out here with fresh snow on the ground and you guys are talking about the beach!!







and the meetup looked so fun! Peanut would love it! He's sick of being the smallest dog at the park. You guys are so lucky.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

HEY! ARE YOU GUYS AVAILABLE FOR THE 22ND?? it would be great if we could all meetup at Griffith Park on saturday. im gonna try to be there at around 9am to 10am.









its near hollywood. 

heres a link about the park


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Ohhh~ honey, I'm not a morning person. I don't think I can go. Sorry... -_- Why don't we get together (mee, Elegant,whoever lives in LA area)some Sunday afternoon? What do u all think???


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Jan 21 2005, 01:53 AM
> *Ohhh~ honey, I'm not a morning person. I don't think I can go. Sorry... -_- Why don't we get together (mee, Elegant,whoever lives in LA area)some Sunday afternoon? What do u all think???
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
hmmm i go to church on sunday afternoons....


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

sorry you guys...i cant do anything this weekend. i was sooo hoping to go to griffith park this saturday.....but i cant







im running low on cash so i'm going to start doing ebay stuff tomorrow morning. hopefully we can do something next weekend. something that will hopefully fit in everyones schedule. LOL


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

its totally ok with me! we can just do it next week on the 29th if everybody is fine with it


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

doctorcathy, Why don't you PM evryone who lives in LA area to find out if they want to come too( and when). I think it's better if more people show up. What do you think???


----------

